# PineCone



## peaches (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone still doing their surveys? Since they changed from paying $3 for each survey I can't see a way to benefit so I quit. Just wondering if anyone else is having luck with them.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I quit. Trying to get the money out took me longer than doing the surveys.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

i still do them. i wait until i have 3-4 surveys done and then i request my points be converted to money. its in my paypal the next day.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

for a $3 check that my bank didn't want I quit. I was asked to do surveys that was unappropriated, for my demographics
\


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I do them too, I'm frequently bored at work, so I may as well earn $3 here and there


----------

